# I've come to work



## nikegurl (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm doing the leg program w8 posted awhile back.  (4 phases, each one lasts 4 weeks) There's a separate journal section for that but I'll log it here as well.

Sunday June 1, 2003

LEGS

1 1/2 Lying Leg Curls

8 x 40
7 x 50
6 x 50
7 x 40

Squats

25 x 65
25 x 65
25 x 65
20 x 65
5 x 65
(wanted to get all 100 reps in 4 sets of 25)

Good Mornings

25 x 25
25 x 25
25 x 25
25 x 25

Seated Calf Raises

6 sets 15 x 45


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 2, 2003)

MEALS

MEAL 1
2 scoops Ultrasize
1 Tbs whipping cream

MEAL 2
2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
1 pat butter
3 oz fresh mushrooms

MEAL 3
can tuna
Tbs safflower mayo
large stalk celery
Tbs dill relish

MEAL 4
1.5 scoops Optimum 100% whey
2 Tbs whipping cream

MEAL 5
can tuna
1.5 Tbs Newman's
1/2 large cucumber

MEAL 5
can chicken breast
Tbs Drew's shiitake ginger dressing

TOTALS
1605 calories
201 g protein
76 g fat
26 g carbs

will carb up wednesdays and sundays


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2003)

If you dont mind me asking, what is a lying leg curl?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2003)

You can do them seated or standing...or lying down.

So this is when you lay on the machine (on your stomach) and curl the weight up to your butt.  The 1 1/2 is because instead of just curling the weight up and down you raise it all the way up, lower it halfway down, then back to the top and then you lower it.  That counts as 1 rep.

(and of course I don't mind you asking!)


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> You can do them seated or standing...or lying down.
> 
> So this is when you lay on the machine (on your stomach) and curl the weight up to your butt.  The 1 1/2 is because instead of just curling the weight up and down you raise it all the way up, lower it halfway down, then back to the top and then you lower it.  That counts as 1 rep.
> ...



Thanks!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2003)

and thank YOU - I really like your signature quote.  It's one I need to remember!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks.  And I like yours too.  The sig quotes can be very helpful when u need some motivation...


----------

